# New plants! (pics)



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

So today I got a loaded shipment of awesome plants from roxergneiss! I spent most of the day setting things up but I still need to get a daylight bulb. I thought the one I had was a daylight bulb but the yellow tint to the light cast is making me think otherwise. This will probably also mean that I'll need to move the broms farther away so that they don't cook. Anyway... onto the pics!

*Biophytum sp*: went from this...








...to this in just over an hour.









*Various peperomia* (Feel free to ID these if you can .)

























*Vriesea lubbersii*









*Pyrrosia nummarifolia*









*Rhaphidophora cryptantha *









*Neo 'Fireball'*









*Davallia parvula* (This one is planted in 3 spots to see where it does best.)









*Cissus amazonica*









*Sinningia pusilla* (This one came with 2 blooms but I accidentally knocked them both off somehow . I tucked one in the photo just to show it off.)









*Ruellia makoyana*









*Selaginella erythropus* (This is a terrible pic but you can see the upright growth and the RUBY red undersides.)









*Begonia 'Peridot'* in the foreground and *Peperomia angulata* in the background









*Hoya curtsii* 









*Pilea glauca*









*Philodendron sp *(ID if you'd like to try .)









*Anthurium scandens*









*Helxine soleirolii?* Some kind of Helxine 'Baby's Tears'. 










I think that's it! I planted many of these in more than one spot to try for at least one successful rooting. The tank they're in is basically a 50g cube with and acrylic front door. This is a plant tank only and the substrate is EcoEarth (cocofiber), medium grade fir bark, a smidge of composted hen manure and aspen shavings, white sand, and some medium grade natural stone aquarium gravel (mostly because it was pre-mixed with the sand). As a bonus there was some fish poop left over in the sand and gravel too!  There is an egg crate false bottom, and none of the wood is siliconed in. I just want to keep this as a grow out tank for plants and cuttings so that my next viv project won't take so long to grow in. I'm just so excited to have a growing plant collection! I'm crossing my fingers that they all thrive . Thanks for looking!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful Selaginella.
I have one that`s 4 years old in my Leuc. viv.
Funny, I just now went to check it out and the red is on top and the green is on the bottom!
Great choice!

John


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great Plants, did you get those from Mike S.?


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks John! I didn't realize just how red this plant was until I unboxed it . The pic doesn't capture it either...

Julio: They certainly did come from Mike. Actually 90% of my current collection is from him . The other 10% coming from Black Jungle and the local greenhouse.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Davallia parvula looks like parsley 

Brian


----------

